# [installation] Gentoo sur SSD

## Axilatis

Bonjour !

Depuis l'apparition de la nouvelle version de baselayout 2.0 je n'ai pas fait de mise à jour de mon Gentoo,

afin d'avoir un système stable pour les examens (même si pas à jour).

Je vous laisse donc deviner l'immense nombre de paquets à refaire, sans compter la migration en baselayout...   :Shocked: 

La rentrée académique approchant, je souhaite repartir d'un Gentoo bien solide et donc le refaire de A à Z.

L'année passée, j'ai remarqué que l'élément limitant les performances de mon Gentoo était le disque dur, avec

des débits de lecture/écriture faibles.

Je souhaitais donc savoir, à l'heure actuelle, comment se comporte Gentoo sur SSD.

Je sais que c'est possible, faisable même mais quelles sont les grandes lignes directrices ?

Merci d'avance pour toute information   :Very Happy: 

Axilatis

----------

## d2_racing

Bonjour, si la méthode n'a pas changé, la plupart des utilisateurs de SSD vont opter pour un tmpfs en RAM afin de réduire le nombre I/O lors de la compilation sur le SSD pour ainsi augmenter la durée de vie de celui-ci.

Quel genre d'ordinateur as-tu, car je sais que les SSD de 3ème génération peuvent avoir des peak de 200 MB/s en lecture/écriture ce qui peut être très intéressant.

----------

## Poussin

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Bonjour, si la méthode n'a pas changé, la plupart des utilisateurs de SSD vont opter pour un tmpfs en RAM afin de réduire le nombre I/O lors de la compilation sur le SSD pour ainsi augmenter la durée de vie de celui-ci.
> 
> 

 

Il y a des tmpfs pas en RAM?

Je pense que tu voulais dis un /var/tmp/portage/ en tmpfs. Ca vaut également en cas de disque dur mécanique, cela réduit significativement le temps de compilation.

Tu peux aussi t'amuser à mettre d'autres répertoires en tmpfs, comme /tmp/. Evidemment, les données seront perdues à chaque redémarrage (aucun souci pour /tmp). Certain parlent de mettre /var/log également en tmpfs, mais là, personnellement, je ne suis pas pour. Tu peux toujours sauver les logs lors de la fermeture de la machine (via un script dans /etc/local.d/script.{start,stop}), et le restauré au démarrage, mais en cas de probleme, si ta machine "plante" par exemple, tu n'auras pas accès à ces logs qui auraient pourtant bien été utiles pour cerner le problème.

Je me suis renseigner un peu concernant les SSD, et il m'a été conseillé par sir Geekounet, de m'orienté vers les technologies SLC plutôt que MLC. Il semblerait que maintenant, avec le trim et autres joyeusetés, la durée de vie d'un SSD dépasse au final celle d'un disque mécanique (qui, j'ai l'impression, tiennent de moins en moins bien eux...)

Mais je ne suis pas un expert dans le sujet, ce ne sont juste que les informations que j'ai recoltées, à prendre avec prudence.

----------

## Axilatis

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Bonjour, si la méthode n'a pas changé, la plupart des utilisateurs de SSD vont opter pour un tmpfs en RAM afin de réduire le nombre I/O lors de la compilation sur le SSD pour ainsi augmenter la durée de vie de celui-ci.

 

Oui je suis tombé la dessus en faisant une recherche rapide. J'ai bien compris le principe, mais je ne vois pas du tout quand et comment l'appliquer ?

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Quel genre d'ordinateur as-tu, car je sais que les SSD de 3ème génération peuvent avoir des peak de 200 MB/s en lecture/écriture ce qui peut être très intéressant.

 

C'est un PC Portable : 

- Intel i5 M 520 @ 2.40GHz, Dual Core

- 4Go de RAM

- nVIDIA GT 230M (1Go)

le SSD est un SAMSUNG de 64Go

(plus de détail sur le SSD d'ici ce soir, promis  :Wink:  )

Merci déjà pour vos réponses,

Axilatis

----------

## geforce

J'ai jamais eu de système en SSD, mais avec la RAM qui est de moins en moins chère, est-ce que ça serait une option de gonfler la RAM et monter le système sans SWAP?  Es-tu un très très gros utilisateur de RAM?

----------

## guilc

 *Poussin wrote:*   

>  il m'a été conseillé par sir Geekounet, de m'orienté vers les technologies SLC plutôt que MLC. Il semblerait que maintenant, avec le trim et autres joyeusetés, la durée de vie d'un SSD dépasse au final celle d'un disque mécanique (qui, j'ai l'impression, tiennent de moins en moins bien eux...)

 

Oui sauf que le SLC maintenant c'est soit introuvable, soit intouchable niveau tarif (utilisé uniquement sur les disques pro très haut de gamme).

Au mieux tu pourras te rabattre sur le eMLC, déjà très cher (utilisé sur les séries pro aussi), sinon faut se résoudre à un mauvais MLC, et avec la réduction permanente des finesses de gravure, la durée de vie chute...

Sinon, attention, pour prévoir un répertoire temporaire de portage, penser à bien dimensionner la RAM ! et malgré ça, certains paquets sont impossibles à compiler comme ça (du genre libreoffice demande 8Go de disque pour compiler => 8Go de RAM, sans compter la RAM nécessaire à la compilation, à moins de 12Go de RAM au total, c'est pas la peine !)

A mon avis, avec 4Go de RAM, ce n'est pas envisageable, même pour les petits paquets. Perso, je ne le ferais pas à moins de 8Go de RAM sur la bécanne, en excluant les monstres.

Axilatis, pour mettre une partition en RAM, rien de plus facile ! Un petit coup de fstab, et c'est tout (avec le support dans le noyau bien sur : CONFIG_TMPFS) !

```
# grep tmpfs /etc/fstab

none                        /tmp                tmpfs   noatime,noexec,nosuid,size=500M                     0 0

none                        /var/imap/lock      tmpfs   noatime,noexec,nosuid,size=500M                     0 0
```

La taille n'est pas une taille permanente mais une taille maximale (ce qui n'était pas le cas avec les anciens ramdisk en ramfs, où la taille était fixe)

----------

## Axilatis

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses : du concret !  :Very Happy: 

Je n'ai que 4Go de RAM sur mon pc portable, et disons que 4Go ou 64Go de RAM si je veux la saturer avec ce qu'on fait comme travail c'est très très (très) facile (un alignement multiple optimal de 4 protéines à 500AA et c'est fin, ça part en swapping et freeze du pc => reboot obligé, si vous voulez tout savoir).

Sinon ton idée n'est pas bête du tout ! Peut-on travailler uniquement en RAM sur une configuration surgonflée (32Go p ex) et n'écrire tout "en dure" qu'avant d'éteindre le pc ?

Enfin en même temps s'il faut écrire 32Go à chaque fin de session, ça revient au même...   :Crying or Very sad: 

Edit : je n'ai encore jamais vu mon gentoo swapper... sauf intentionellement

Edit : quand on travaille dans le tmpfs, peut-on dire littéralement qu'on travaille dans la RAM ? et peut-on dès lors s'attendre à des vitesses I/O beaucoup plus confortables ? Veuillez m'excuser si je dis des anneries, notre cours de Gentoo est pas mal, mais dès qu'il faut sortir des sentiers battus, c'est une autre histoire...

----------

## Poussin

bah pour des petites tailles, il y a moyen de trouver des choses sympa: http://www.ldlc.be/fiche/PB00115568.html (edit: on est d'accord, le prix au Giga est monstrueux, l'intéret ici est le petit espace de stockage)

Oui! Le but principale d'utiliser un tmpfs et d'améliorer les performances.

Perso, mon portable n'a "que" 4go de RAM, et je prévois un maximum de 2Go pour /var/tmp/portage. Tout passe jusque maintenant à l'exception de LibreOffice (bah je prends la version binaire, c'est la même  :Very Happy: ), et firefox (là je passe à 3Go et ça passe sans meme swapper, pour l'instant).

Sinon, rien empêche d'avoir un deuxieme disque, mécanique lui, où créer des partitions pour les répertoires « à risque »

----------

